

The World Has No Room For Cowards - xan92
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/03/the-world-has-no-room-for-cowards/

======
1337biz
Somehow a fascinating irony that today's criminals don't have to shake up
their victims themselves anymore. They just sit in their armchairs letting tax
payers finance their personal raid squads.

I am sure that when this incident finally shows up in some police statistic it
goes down as a "potential risk scenario" justifying even more funds for the
militarization of police forces.

------
coldtea
> _Obviously, this was not the case, and nobody was harmed during the
> SWATing._

Except if you had a dog, in which case it would (routinely) be shot to death.

Also imaging the unsuspecting guy inside the house, say, cleaning his gun or
something, or even playing Nerf gun with his child and seen through the
window.

~~~
mikeash
That seems like a bad quote to base your point on, as he wasn't claiming that
nobody would ever be harmed in a similar scenario, just that nobody was harmed
in this one.

~~~
coldtea
Hence the "Except if" with which I started my comment.

I wanted to make the point that even if this one was a peaceful case of
SWATing, an awful lot of them are not.

------
adandy
Link should be [http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/07/mail-from-the-velvet-
cybe...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/07/mail-from-the-velvet-cybercrime-
underground/)

~~~
andrewchoi
Thanks, I was wondering when the heroin was going to come into the story.

------
SubZero
Brian Krebs does some awesome work stirring up the hacking underworld. He also
does some good write ups on ATM hacking, bot nets, Russian crime syndicates,
and anything else that the mass security media sometimes glosses over.

------
gpcz
It seems that the only reason he got the drop on the conspirators was that
they posted about it publicly. What happens when the conspirators don't leave
a huge paper trail to give to the police beforehand?

------
BetterLateThan
No cowards = no rulers. Move on, citizens, this was an non-existent
unauthorized thought that you haven't seen.

------
joshdance
Is there some sort of check police departments could do to detect spoofed
numbers on SWAT team requests?

------
lotsofcows
Brian Krebs is a great guy and a great reporter. However, he's not a hacker.

~~~
lotsofcows
So, down-voter, you're saying he is a hacker? Would you care to back up your
claim?

No, of course not, if you had any intelligence whatsoever you would have
already stated your case rather than down-voting.

~~~
ctb_mg
Now you've gone and given us a comment to actually downvote. If I could, I
would. "Resist complaining about being downmodded. It never does any good, and
it makes boring reading." [1]

[1]
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

